# If I move to spain but work remotely for UK company who do I pay income tax to?



## Marieannem

Im currently living in the UK and working for a UK company but am thinking of moving to Spain in the next few moths. My current job would be happy for me to continue to work for them remotely from Spain but I am slightly confused on who I will pay income tax to? Is it Spain or England? If its Spain, like I feel it is more likely to be, I would like to see how this compares to how much I pay in England at the moment, to see what kind of salary I would be getting. Is there any take home salary calculators for Spain like that we have in England such as UK Salary Tax Calculator - UK Salary Tax Calculator but for spain. Also would my employer need to pay employer NI still for me or not?
Appreciate any help!


----------



## baldilocks

Marieannem said:


> Im currently living in the UK and working for a UK company but am thinking of moving to Spain in the next few moths. My current job would be happy for me to continue to work for them remotely from Spain but I am slightly confused on who I will pay income tax to? Is it Spain or England? If its Spain, like I feel it is more likely to be, I would like to see how this compares to how much I pay in England at the moment, to see what kind of salary I would be getting. Is there any take home salary calculators for Spain like that we have in England such as https://www.income-tax.co.uk/ but for spain. Also would my employer need to pay employer NI still for me or not?
> Appreciate any help!


Strictly speaking, if you are living in Spain, then Your country of tax residence becomes Spain and you will be taxed by Spain, however under the various agreements any tax you have paid in Uk will be deducted from that due in Spain. Where things get ticklish is the difference in tax years (UK April- April, Spain Jan-Dec.) Tax due in UK is deducted on a PAYE basis and is current year, that in Spain is for the previous year.


----------



## snikpoh

You will get several answers -

(1) Pay tax and NI in UK, get S1 for living here and then declare income on Spanish tax return

(2) Go autonomo in Spain, bill UK company and then pay tax and SS in Spain

You'd be better off getting professional advice

A possible link is Calculadora sueldo neto


----------



## Marieannem

baldilocks said:


> Strictly speaking, if you are living in Spain, then Your country of tax residence becomes Spain and you will be taxed by Spain, however under the various agreements any tax you have paid in Uk will be deducted from that due in Spain. Where things get ticklish is the difference in tax years (UK April- April, Spain Jan-Dec.) Tax due in UK is deducted on a PAYE basis and is current year, that in Spain is for the previous year.


Right, so I will probably be moving over at about April time anyway, by the time Ive planned everything and am ready, so that should be fine then, So I would pay tax in Spain on my english salary, would it come out directly from my pay or will I need to manually pay it. Would that also mean, if its for previous year I wouldnt have to pay any tax at all for first year? 
Can you help me figure out how much I would have to pay monthly and how much salary I would have left over in euros? Not sure what to budget for rent right now


----------



## snikpoh

baldilocks said:


> Strictly speaking, if you are living in Spain, then Your country of tax residence becomes Spain and you will be taxed by Spain, however under the various agreements any tax you have paid in Uk will be deducted from that due in Spain. Where things get ticklish is the difference in tax years (UK April- April, Spain Jan-Dec.) Tax due in UK is deducted on a PAYE basis and is current year, that in Spain is for the previous year.


Earned income is ALWAYS taxed where it is earned


----------



## Marieannem

snikpoh said:


> You will get several answers -
> 
> (1) Pay tax and NI in UK, get S1 for living here and then declare income on Spanish tax return
> 
> (2) Go autonomo in Spain, bill UK company and then pay tax and SS in Spain
> 
> You'd be better off getting professional advice
> 
> A possible link is https://cincodias.elpais.com/herramientas/calculadora-sueldo-neto/


I think you could be right, Im not knowledgeable about this at all


----------



## Marieannem

snikpoh said:


> Earned income is ALWAYS taxed where it is earned


But in this case Im earning in spain but for a UK company so is that earnt in UK or?


----------



## Overandout

If your company is happy with your move, you might want to ask them to consider setting up a permanent establishment in Spain so that they can register their business activity properly and give you a Spanish contract and make the appropriate SS and tax deductions.
Depending on what you do for them in Spain, they may find that they trigger a PE anyway without realising it.
With the self employed route, be aware of new VAT / IVA rules that may apply after 31st December because your invoices would no longer be intercommunity invoices for services.


----------



## MataMata

snikpoh said:


> Earned income is ALWAYS taxed where it is earned


Putting it like that is open to misunderstanding, more accurate to say that work is taxed where it's performed which would clearly be in Spain.


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit

You need to be more specific with your info.
How is UK company paying you?
Are you on PAYE enrollment or as contractor?

If you are on PAYE, your company will deduct tax and NI.
You'll have to declare earnings in annual tax return in ES. Double taxation treaty will come in effect, not related to EU membership.


----------



## skywalker/

A complicated subject -absolutely must get prof advice in Spain!

Points from me:

- You will be eligible for Double Taxation relief (subject to changes in the tax treaty between UK and Spain), as noted.
- Rule of thumb: after DT relief (tax already paid in UK deducted against tax due in Spain) you tend to end up paying the higher tax of the two countries. 
- Note : In addition, some items normally allowable as a deduction against income in the UK like business expenses even if they are 'wholly and excursively in the course of business', may not be allowed in Spain. If you establish yourself as a company (an SSL) they allow more deductions but not equivalent to those in the UK by any means. 
-filing is normally once a year as a 'year end summary' where you declare all your worldly income, so any shares/ property etc, in other countries must be declared. Again subject to how you set yourself up to be taxed.

Prof Advice:

Complicated subject and advice varies, I have spoken to some one man bands and the advice is not always correct. I recommend talking to a reputable firm of Chartered Accountants in Spain, they always give a free consultation (in their interest to do your tax return in future). Very helpful, so in with... 'I am shopping around for good quality advice and I am comparing prices, your company has been recommend etc'. Even if you have to pay on top of the free consultation (50-100 Euros), worth it so you are clear with what needs to be done and the impact on your earnings. 

Cost of living is cheaper in Spain / food/ accommodation/sun etc.


----------



## superlupin27

Marieannem said:


> Im currently living in the UK and working for a UK company but am thinking of moving to Spain in the next few moths. My current job would be happy for me to continue to work for them remotely from Spain but I am slightly confused on who I will pay income tax to? Is it Spain or England? If it's Spain, like I feel it is more likely to be, I would like to see how this compares to how much I pay in England at the moment, to see what kind of salary I would be getting. Is there any take-home salary calculators for Spain like that we have in England such as UK Tax Calculator - Income Tax Calculator but for spain. Also would my employer need to pay employer NI still for me or not?
> Appreciate any help!


I am having the same problem and there is not a lot of info compared to move to Spain and work there where you have info of all documents you need to ask for before you move. We want to move in July or August. Let me know if you find a good accountant. I asked the question in HMRC twitter support and that was their answer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351912634480799746
I think they can give you a tax code so you will not pay tax or some of the tax and you will pay in Spain. That is where I am confused. Would I have to pay for my pension scheme? I think you can move your working years into the Spanish system. The pensions are better in Spain. But if you want to keep it in England you might have to pay some English tax for the public pension. The self-employed in Spain is terrible compared to England. It takes time to open the business and you have to pay more than 200 euros a month and the VAT in advance (which it will not affect you because you don't sell anything).


----------



## Overandout

superlupin27 said:


> I am having the same problem and there is not a lot of info compared to move to Spain and work there where you have info of all documents you need to ask for before you move. We want to move in July or August. Let me know if you find a good accountant. I asked the question in HMRC twitter support and that was their answer
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351912634480799746
> I think they can give you a tax code so you will not pay tax or some of the tax and you will pay in Spain. That is where I am confused. Would I have to pay for my pension scheme? I think you can move your working years into the Spanish system. The pensions are better in Spain. But if you want to keep it in England you might have to pay some English tax for the public pension. The self-employed in Spain is terrible compared to England. It takes time to open the business and you have to pay more than 200 euros a month and the VAT in advance (which it will not affect you because you don't sell anything).


Tax and NI contributions are not linked. The form they are telling you to use is to apply for a lower "0" tax deduction at source (PAYE), as you will not be tax resident in the UK. But your UK employer will still deduct NI contributions, so you will still be in the UK welfare state system.
You will not be self employed in Spain, you will have to make a tax return on your gross UK income but you will have no right to use the Spanish welfare system as you will not be contributing.
By the way, to do this, your company will have to arrange a work visa for you, I don't think a UK company can do that for a Spanish visa, you need to check.


----------



## superlupin27

Overandout said:


> Tax and NI contributions are not linked. The form they are telling you to use is to apply for a lower "0" tax deduction at source (PAYE), as you will not be tax resident in the UK. But your UK employer will still deduct NI contributions, so you will still be in the UK welfare state system.
> You will not be self employed in Spain, you will have to make a tax return on your gross UK income but you will have no right to use the Spanish welfare system as you will not be contributing.
> By the way, to do this, your company will have to arrange a work visa for you, I don't think a UK company can do that for a Spanish visa, you need to check.


We are fine with the VISA as I am Spanish. So you reckon it would be a better option to open a company with my wife and charge our companies as freelancers monthly. I think it is better to be in the Spanish health and pension system Thank you.


----------



## Rich & Wendy

This question has often brought about differing opinions.
I now live in Spain and earn my living by doing book keeping remotely for a UK business I have a share in. 
My accountant in the UK told me I would continue to pay tax in the UK.
Yesterday we went to see a Spanish tax expert who confirmed this.
We will pay the Spanish company to do our Spanish tax returns, and we will pay the extra tax due here in Spain, beginning in June 2022 for the tax year of 2021.


----------



## ccm47

So in essence Rich and Wendy you are saying that you will be paying tax in both countries, with the UK tax paid offsetting the Spanish bill.
I appreciate that you have confidence in you accountants in both countries but the true experts in this field are the tax authorities whose advice is always free. Phone/ email them to double check. The rule of thumb is "tax is due in the country in which it is earned".


----------



## kaipa

Rich & Wendy said:


> This question has often brought about differing opinions.
> I now live in Spain and earn my living by doing book keeping remotely for a UK business I have a share in.
> My accountant in the UK told me I would continue to pay tax in the UK.
> Yesterday we went to see a Spanish tax expert who confirmed this.
> We will pay the Spanish company to do our Spanish tax returns, and we will pay the extra tax due here in Spain, beginning in June 2022 for the tax year of 2021.


Not sure you can live in one country and pay majority of tax in another. Spain is your centre of financial interests so any money earned as income from work in UK should be fully declared in Spain.


----------



## Rich & Wendy

It will be declared obviously, and the tax will be paid.


----------



## ccm47

Actually paying tax is not the issue here. The country that collects the tax, gets to spend it. Quite rightly imo if you work in a country then the govt of that country has a right to expect your tax to finance the services it provides. 

Reciprocal agreements do allow for people to earn or be paid money (e.g. certain pensions) in one country and to have that money taxed there but the country in which somebody is actually resident most often loses out.

Please talk to the tax authorities. Nobody here or in an accountancy firm can give you a definitive ruling on your particular case, only current (so that's me out) tax employees.


----------



## Boddis

skywalker/ said:


> A complicated subject -absolutely must get prof advice in Spain!
> 
> Points from me:
> 
> 
> You will be eligible for Double Taxation relief (subject to changes in the tax treaty between UK and Spain), as noted.
> Rule of thumb: after DT relief (tax already paid in UK deducted against tax due in Spain) you tend to end up paying the higher tax of the two countries.
> Note : In addition, some items normally allowable as a deduction against income in the UK like business expenses even if they are 'wholly and excursively in the course of business', may not be allowed in Spain. If you establish yourself as a company (an SSL) they allow more deductions but not equivalent to those in the UK by any means.
> -filing is normally once a year as a 'year end summary' where you declare all your worldly income, so any shares/ property etc, in other countries must be declared. Again subject to how you set yourself up to be taxed.
> 
> Prof Advice:
> 
> Complicated subject and advice varies, I have spoken to some one man bands and the advice is not always correct. I recommend talking to a reputable firm of Chartered Accountants in Spain, they always give a free consultation (in their interest to do your tax return in future). Very helpful, so in with... 'I am shopping around for good quality advice and I am comparing prices, your company has been recommend etc'. Even if you have to pay on top of the free consultation (50-100 Euros), worth it so you are clear with what needs to be done and the impact on your earnings.
> Tax accountant near me firm Your Books On Time.
> Cost of living is cheaper in Spain / food/ accommodation/sun etc.






a question about taxes?


----------



## Rich & Wendy

ccm47 said:


> Actually paying tax is not the issue here.The country that collects the tax, gets to spend it.
> Quite rightly imo if you work in a country then the govt of that country has a right to expect your tax to finance the services it provides.
> Reciprocal agreements do allow for people to earn or be paid money (e.g. certain pensions) in one country and to have that money taxed there but the country in which somebody is actually resident most often loses out.
> Please talk to the tax authorities.
> Nobody here or in an accountancy firm can give you a definitive ruling on your particular case, only current (so that's me out) tax employees.


So you're saying that tax experts here in Spain have no clue whatsoever what they are talking about ?
Surely they will communicate with the tax authorities themselves to be sure that they are up to speed with these matters, and the advice they give is accurate ?


----------



## Bevdeforges

The thing that is difficult with these tax situations is that the tax authorities and the rules and regulations are unique to each country. Even when there is treaty between the countries, there is no guarantee you won't have some overlapping of taxes - and the rules may well be applied differently by the different countries involved.

The "tax experts" are pretty much on their own to try to stay up to date on "foreign" taxation - depending on the country involved - but no "tax expert" has direct access to foreign tax authorities for an "authoritative" decision until the returns or declarations have been filed. And, pensions are handled quite differently than "earned income" (salaries or freelancing payments). Be very, very careful with cross border tax matters.


----------



## ccm47

Rich & Wendy said:


> So you're saying that tax experts here in Spain have no clue whatsoever what they are talking about ?
> Surely they will communicate with the tax authorities themselves to be sure that they are up to speed with these matters, and the advice they give is accurate ?


I regret to say that my experience whilst working in the UK on tax and NI for 10 years was that accountants did not always give their clients the best advice, even those who were working for nationally known companies at several times my salary. Those who worked with individual clients may have been charging smaller fees but they too could give inaccurate advice. Some would ring us for clarification, others didn't but the errors kept me in a really interesting job and cost some of their clients thousands both in under and over payments of tax and NI. Accountants in Spain will be no different.
If you want to be sure you get things right first time talk to the tax authorities, it will only cost you your time.


----------



## Amy123123

I'm registered here as autonomo and work freelance for my employer in the UK (or they were my employer when I lived in the UK).

Happy to answer questions, although of course I'm not an expert.

If any of this helps:


each month I invoice my employer for the pre-tax amount, and they pay me. Very simple on their part.
i sent this invoice to my accountant (in Spain) who organises tax and SS payments.
all my tax is paid in Spain.

In terms of what I pay in tax...


tax itself is slightly more than the UK, but nothing massive. You probably won't notice the difference.
social security payments are fixed, whatever you earn. This can be the kicker. It's about 280 euros a month, but only after 3 years. For your first year it's a reduced payment of about 60 euros. It goes up in the second year but is still reduced. Whether you will be better or worse off under this system depends on what you earn. High earners can save a lot.
you need to factor in the cost of paying an accountant. It is not something you'll be able to do yourself. I pay 60 euros a month.


----------



## rayt0t

Amy123123 said:


> I'm registered here as autonomo and work freelance for my employer in the UK (or they were my employer when I lived in the UK).
> 
> Happy to answer questions, although of course I'm not an expert.
> 
> If any of this helps:
> 
> 
> each month I invoice my employer for the pre-tax amount, and they pay me. Very simple on their part.
> i sent this invoice to my accountant (in Spain) who organises tax and SS payments.
> all my tax is paid in Spain.
> 
> In terms of what I pay in tax...
> 
> 
> tax itself is slightly more than the UK, but nothing massive. You probably won't notice the difference.
> social security payments are fixed, whatever you earn. This can be the kicker. It's about 280 euros a month, but only after 3 years. For your first year it's a reduced payment of about 60 euros. It goes up in the second year but is still reduced. Whether you will be better or worse off under this system depends on what you earn. High earners can save a lot.
> you need to factor in the cost of paying an accountant. It is not something you'll be able to do yourself. I pay 60 euros a month.



Hi Amy,

Can I ask in regards to the VAT? When you invoice your employer do they pay VAT in the UK or add on that 20% on invoice and pay the IVA in spain?

Any chance you can give me a run down of the steps to setup? Did you register yourself as an autonomo or got your accountant to do it for you? and lastly do you need to have a business account or is the invoice paid into your regular account?

many thanks - ray


----------



## xicoalc

When I was autónomo, (and it was years ago so keep that in mind), I got my accountant to set everything up for me. He registered me as alta for the seguridad social and sorted out the automatic payments for that. The VAT issue I prefer not to comment on as I am not sure what has changed with Brexit to be honest. Others will advise I am sure. If you are self employed then it certainly used to be the fact that you can use your personal bank account. I had a business account, only to keep things apart and for the other facilities that the bank offered with a business account but I believe it is not completely necessary.

If you don´t speak Spanish then its absolutely important that you have a good Spanish accountant. They will not only set things up for you but they will guide you on everything. I was well over 10 years in Spain before I ever dared to do my own tax returns!


----------



## Amy123123

rayt0t said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> Can I ask in regards to the VAT? When you invoice your employer do they pay VAT in the UK or add on that 20% on invoice and pay the IVA in spain?
> 
> Any chance you can give me a run down of the steps to setup? Did you register yourself as an autonomo or got your accountant to do it for you? and lastly do you need to have a business account or is the invoice paid into your regular account?
> 
> many thanks - ray


There's no IVA to pay if you're invoicing clients outside of Spain (someone here had this confirmed by the hacienda IVA in Spain for non-Spanish clients (Getting established)).

My accountant/gestor registered me. I just gave them the information they asked for and they sorted it, so I'm afraid I can't give you any detail as to what's involved.

I don't have a business account.


----------



## DCole

I have been trying to navigate through all of this and would appreciate any help. I live and work in London, but my ex is Spanish and lives in Madrid with our two children aged 9 and 5. Prior to the horrorshow of 2020, my boys and I would travel back and forth to see each other regularly. I would now like to move to Madrid to be able to have more time with them.

I have a good job in London that I would like to keep and can work remotely, however the agency does not have a Spanish office. I could work as a freelancer in the UK, but I know that also has a lot of requirements.

Because of my children, I can have a visa to live in Spain. I've been getting a lot of conflicting information and I don't want to run into issues later. I was hoping somebody could direct me to a reputable accountancy/lawyer whom I could contact about my specific situation.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sparty1980

I am looking in to this too. So any and all information welcome ;-)

I also have these questions:

As a Spanish tax resident, would you have to pay any tax in Spain if you are paid via dividends from my own UK company
If I have a UK company and all activity is online services, do I only pay Spanish tax to the Spanish invoiced customers or all invoiced customers?
If I invoice to a company outside of Spain, do I then pay the tax for those invoices through the UK tax system or Spanish tax system?
Would you have to pay any tax in Spain if you are paid via salary from my own UK company?
Would there be any tax due in Spain on the profits of my own UK company?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KellyF

Amy123123 said:


> I'm registered here as autonomo and work freelance for my employer in the UK (or they were my employer when I lived in the UK).
> 
> Happy to answer questions, although of course I'm not an expert.
> 
> If any of this helps:
> 
> 
> each month I invoice my employer for the pre-tax amount, and they pay me. Very simple on their part.
> i sent this invoice to my accountant (in Spain) who organises tax and SS payments.
> all my tax is paid in Spain.
> 
> In terms of what I pay in tax...
> 
> 
> tax itself is slightly more than the UK, but nothing massive. You probably won't notice the difference.
> social security payments are fixed, whatever you earn. This can be the kicker. It's about 280 euros a month, but only after 3 years. For your first year it's a reduced payment of about 60 euros. It goes up in the second year but is still reduced. Whether you will be better or worse off under this system depends on what you earn. High earners can save a lot.
> you need to factor in the cost of paying an accountant. It is not something you'll be able to do yourself. I pay 60 euros a month.


Thank you for your post and advice Amy. A few questions if you don't mind:

1. Would you mind referring your accountant? I am looking for someone who has experience in working with people in my position. Suggest to private message his/her details to me if you are unsure if they want their details published publicly.
2. Do you know if you can invoice in GBP and get paid into a UK bank account? (this being the simplest for the UK company I work for). No problem if unsure, I can ask the accountant.


----------



## VanesaAM

Marieannem said:


> Im currently living in the UK and working for a UK company but am thinking of moving to Spain in the next few moths. My current job would be happy for me to continue to work for them remotely from Spain but I am slightly confused on who I will pay income tax to? Is it Spain or England? If its Spain, like I feel it is more likely to be, I would like to see how this compares to how much I pay in England at the moment, to see what kind of salary I would be getting. Is there any take home salary calculators for Spain like that we have in England such as UK Salary Tax Calculator - UK Salary Tax Calculator but for spain. Also would my employer need to pay employer NI still for me or not?
> Appreciate any help!


Hi Marie,I am in a similar situation. I work for an Irish company in Ireland. I am Spanish and they have offered me to return to Spain and work from home for them. This is great, but I am finding very difficult to get the right information about how to do this. Definitely if you work more than 183 days in Spain you will pay your taxes in Spain. 
The confusion is in how to continue working for and Irish company from Spain without having to become self-employed and the implicantions of it. I would much preffer to keep working as 
employee. If you have more information about it or need help please let me know.
Thanks,Vanesa


----------



## kaipa

VanesaAM said:


> Hi Marie,I am in a similar situation. I work for an Irish company in Ireland. I am Spanish and they have offered me to return to Spain and work from home for them. This is great, but I am finding very difficult to get the right information about how to do this. Definitely if you work more than 183 days in Spain you will pay your taxes in Spain.
> The confusion is in how to continue working for and Irish company from Spain without having to become self-employed and the implicantions of it. I would much preffer to keep working as
> employee. If you have more information about it or need help please let me know.
> Thanks,Vanesa


I think as more informed persons have said you need to talk with your employer to see if they can set up a system for you where they basically pay your Spanish contributions etc. From what others have said this is quite onerous so unless you are very important to your employer its unlikely they will do this. That seems to imply that some kind of self employed status has to be set up whicheans you wouldn't be an employee and also you wouldn't be a UK tax payer.


----------



## ernest1987

kaipa said:


> I think as more informed persons have said you need to talk with your employer to see if they can set up a system for you where they basically pay your Spanish contributions etc. From what others have said this is quite onerous so unless you are very important to your employer its unlikely they will do this. That seems to imply that some kind of self employed status has to be set up whicheans you wouldn't be an employee and also you wouldn't be a UK tax payer.


I've same issue, living in Uk as permanent employee for a company but would like to move to Spain as they offer that I can work from home anywhere.
How to do that? Just paying taxes in both countries? Or should I open a SL company in Spain? But I want to continue as permanent employee. Company that is paying to me doesn't matter where I live. Any help from anyone could be great? Many Thanks!


----------



## superlupin27

What I have discovered is that the ideal solution is companies like remote.com. They have a general name, but I do not remember, I think they are many now. These companies contract you in your country, so you are working for a Spanish company and your work pays them your salary and some monthly fee (this remote.com I think it was 280 euros per employee). It is also ideal because working for a Spanish company coming from abroad, you can use Beckham's law and pay 25% flat tax rate for 5 years. We are trying to convince my wife's company to go that route. A Spanish friend mentioned that company because she moved back and her husband was still working for an English company and they discover that type of company.


----------



## Barriej

ernest1987 said:


> I've same issue, living in Uk as permanent employee for a company but would like to move to Spain as they offer that I can work from home anywhere.
> How to do that? Just paying taxes in both countries? Or should I open a SL company in Spain? But I want to continue as permanent employee. Company that is paying to me doesn't matter where I live. Any help from anyone could be great? Many Thanks!


Do you have a UK passport or one from an EU country?

With a Uk passport you cannot just come to Spain (or the EU and work) You will need a Visa, as you can only be here for 90 days out of every 180.
Information is in the link below.






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es





However if you have a passport form an EU country you can move here and work.

As to tax. If you are a resident of Spain you will be taxed here as you will be working here (even remotely). You can get a zero tax code from the Uk so you don't pay tax there (you should also not pay NI) but contribute to the system here (which will in time give you a Spanish OAP.


----------



## AILS74

Amy123123 said:


> I'm registered here as autonomo and work freelance for my employer in the UK (or they were my employer when I lived in the UK).
> 
> Happy to answer questions, although of course I'm not an expert.
> 
> If any of this helps:
> 
> 
> each month I invoice my employer for the pre-tax amount, and they pay me. Very simple on their part.
> i sent this invoice to my accountant (in Spain) who organises tax and SS payments.
> all my tax is paid in Spain.
> 
> In terms of what I pay in tax...
> 
> 
> tax itself is slightly more than the UK, but nothing massive. You probably won't notice the difference.
> social security payments are fixed, whatever you earn. This can be the kicker. It's about 280 euros a month, but only after 3 years. For your first year it's a reduced payment of about 60 euros. It goes up in the second year but is still reduced. Whether you will be better or worse off under this system depends on what you earn. High earners can save a lot.
> you need to factor in the cost of paying an accountant. It is not something you'll be able to do yourself. I pay 60 euros a month.


----------



## AILS74

Hi Amy. Found you reply really helpful. Can you tell me if your contract in UK falls within IR35? This is making my situation complicated (resident and self employed in Spain but contract remotely with UK company inside IR35). Also do you have any work days in Uk and how do you get around this? Appreciate you’re not an expert but be great to hear regarding your experience


----------



## James34

Amy123123 said:


> I'm registered here as autonomo and work freelance for my employer in the UK (or they were my employer when I lived in the UK).
> 
> Happy to answer questions, although of course I'm not an expert.
> 
> If any of this helps:
> 
> 
> each month I invoice my employer for the pre-tax amount, and they pay me. Very simple on their part.
> i sent this invoice to my accountant (in Spain) who organises tax and SS payments.
> all my tax is paid in Spain.
> 
> In terms of what I pay in tax...
> 
> 
> tax itself is slightly more than the UK, but nothing massive. You probably won't notice the difference.
> social security payments are fixed, whatever you earn. This can be the kicker. It's about 280 euros a month, but only after 3 years. For your first year it's a reduced payment of about 60 euros. It goes up in the second year but is still reduced. Whether you will be better or worse off under this system depends on what you earn. High earners can save a lot.
> you need to factor in the cost of paying an accountant. It is not something you'll be able to do yourself. I pay 60 euros a month.


That’s really helpful, although my work won’t support this, I’ll have to change job, which shouldn’t be too difficult in my industry.
I presume you sorted this all out pre Brexit? So there were no Visa issues?


----------



## xabiaxica

James34 said:


> That’s really helpful, although my work won’t support this, I’ll have to change job, which shouldn’t be too difficult in my industry.
> I presume you sorted this all out pre Brexit? So there were no Visa issues?


Amy's reply was last year, so before British citizens were required to have visas.


----------



## EmiAds

ernest1987 said:


> I've same issue, living in Uk as permanent employee for a company but would like to move to Spain as they offer that I can work from home anywhere.
> How to do that? Just paying taxes in both countries? Or should I open a SL company in Spain? But I want to continue as permanent employee. Company that is paying to me doesn't matter where I live. Any help from anyone could be great? Many Thanks!


Did you get past this in the end since Brexit? I’m looking to do the same this year.


----------

